# Dumb question regarding phone hookup



## subelect (Nov 25, 2007)

Trying to a job done and I need some expert advice.
I ran CAT 5E to some new phone locations for a customer.
The phone hookups are the classic ones that have 4 posts; green, red, black and yellow. The paper that came with the phone jack told me how to connect up the 2 pair of wires, I want to say the orange & blue pairs. 
What combination of wires do I use on the 6 connection phone plug? 
Based on this combo of wire colors, should the plug be up or down to prevent wired backwards?
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

blue pair to green and red - pair 1
orange pair to black and yellow - pair 2

~Matt


----------



## subelect (Nov 25, 2007)

Tool,
What combination do I use on the RJ plastic plug that will connect to the phone matrix?
Rick


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

http://www.allpinouts.org/index.php/RJ11_Telephone


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> http://www.allpinouts.org/index.php/RJ11_Telephone`



Excellent site! :thumbsup:


----------

